# uk fiance visa application



## southpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

My partner & i are just starting the process of getting all things put together for me to apply for a fiance visa. we actually have a few questions, i'm sure some have been asked here before so please bare with me...due to her currently coming off of gov't funding & just now job searching we are going to have to use a co sponsor; does the co sponsor have to be related to her & do i have to live with them until we are married or are they only financially responsible for me if needed? (we have some saved & still saving) also, are there by chance any charities out there whether in the uk or the us that might donate something toward the visa fee as we are doing all we can but with airfare, money to support me until married & legal to work & the visa fees...just saying...any input or advise would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

southpaw said:


> My partner & i are just starting the process of getting all things put together for me to apply for a fiance visa. we actually have a few questions, i'm sure some have been asked here before so please bare with me...due to her currently coming off of gov't funding & just now job searching we are going to have to use a co sponsor; does the co sponsor have to be related to her & do i have to live with them until we are married or are they only financially responsible for me if needed? (we have some saved & still saving) also, are there by chance any charities out there whether in the uk or the us that might donate something toward the visa fee as we are doing all we can but with airfare, money to support me until married & legal to work & the visa fees...just saying...any input or advise would be greatly appreciated...


External sponsor doesn't have to be related, but there must be a strong enough connection wanting them to support you financially, which is a big undertaking. Also they must be UK residents. You don't have to live with them unless they are letting you live in their place.

Don't know of any charities that give you money towards visa fees - the UKBA argument is if you cannot afford them, you don't have enough resources to qualify for a visa.


----------



## southpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks joppa the info on external sponsor helps a lot. As far as donations, we'll have enough by summer, was just trying to speed process a bit with airfare going up tremendously come june


----------



## southpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

*CO Sponsor paperwork*



southpaw said:


> Thanks joppa the info on external sponsor helps a lot. As far as donations, we'll have enough by summer, was just trying to speed process a bit with airfare going up tremendously come june


I've been looking through and have went to a couple of the links provided that all see, to read "sponsor" forms...are there any special forms i need to print for the CO SPONSOR to complete, sign, ect?? thanks ahead of time for you reply


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

southpaw said:


> I've been looking through and have went to a couple of the links provided that all see, to read "sponsor" forms...are there any special forms i need to print for the CO SPONSOR to complete, sign, ect?? thanks ahead of time for you reply


They can just write a letter offering you support, accommodation etc, and enclose their bank statement. Or they can sign sponsorship undertaking form at http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visas/sponsorship-form.pdf
Remember it's legally binding and UK authorities can go after them should you access public funds etc.


----------



## southpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

ok, all finally coming together with co sponsor, funds ect...i know the visa app fee just went from 810 punds to 826 & for the life of me can't find the amount is US dollars... I know from looking a few minths ago the UK home office charges a flat fee in US dollars rather than the current exchange rate but can't seem to find that link since the increase...do you know what the 826 wil be in US dollars? thanks as just making sure have tranfered enough from other acct.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

southpaw said:


> ok, all finally coming together with co sponsor, funds ect...i know the visa app fee just went from 810 punds to 826 & for the life of me can't find the amount is US dollars... I know from looking a few minths ago the UK home office charges a flat fee in US dollars rather than the current exchange rate but can't seem to find that link since the increase...do you know what the 826 wil be in US dollars? thanks as just making sure have tranfered enough from other acct.


$1363 plus $12 shipping. Consulate exchange rate is £1=$1.65.


----------



## southpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

Joppa said:


> $1363 plus $12 shipping. Consulate exchange rate is £1=$1.65.


thanks, that's the amount i'd seen before the increase from 810 to 826

Now about the "evidence" it is used several times on requirements for fiance visa, we of course can show evidence we've met...it also says we must provide evidence we intend to marry or register our civil partnership and that we intend to live together on married...I know that we can't actually set a date with the registrars office until i'm there to go with her in person so how do we provide evidence of our plans to be married or a registered partnership and that we intend to live together other than her tenancy agreement and her letter of support stating so??? just all the last minute wheels going in my head..don't want to risk any chance of being denied


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

southpaw said:


> thanks, that's the amount i'd seen before the increase from 810 to 826
> 
> Now about the "evidence" it is used several times on requirements for fiance visa, we of course can show evidence we've met...it also says we must provide evidence we intend to marry or register our civil partnership and that we intend to live together on married...I know that we can't actually set a date with the registrars office until i'm there to go with her in person so how do we provide evidence of our plans to be married or a registered partnership and that we intend to live together other than her tenancy agreement and her letter of support stating so??? just all the last minute wheels going in my head..don't want to risk any chance of being denied


On marriage/civil partnership, you CAN book your ceremony in advance. We booked both the date for visiting the Registrar in person (to provide our documents) and also the date for the ceremony (in our case the ceremony was to be held at a different RO) before my partner arrived in the UK. For the actual ceremony, we had to pay a £25 deposit but that was all. We also booked and paid for the hotel for our venue (this had a good cancellation policy allowing cancellation up to 24hrs in advance) and we were able to provide the receipts and details of these bookings with our application. 

I should add that your preliminary RO visit should be at a 'designated Registry Office' (listed on the DirectGov site: http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu...vernment/documents/digitalasset/dg_176374.pdf). Only certain ROs are authorised to process documents from overseas partners.

Hope that helps!


----------



## southpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

2farapart said:


> On marriage/civil partnership, you CAN book your ceremony in advance. We booked both the date for visiting the Registrar in person (to provide our documents) and also the date for the ceremony (in our case the ceremony was to be held at a different RO) before my partner arrived in the UK. For the actual ceremony, we had to pay a £25 deposit but that was all. We also booked and paid for the hotel for our venue (this had a good cancellation policy allowing cancellation up to 24hrs in advance) and we were able to provide the receipts and details of these bookings with our application.
> 
> I should add that your preliminary RO visit should be at a 'designated Registry Office' (listed on the DirectGov site: http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu...vernment/documents/digitalasset/dg_176374.pdf). Only certain ROs are authorised to process documents from overseas partners.
> 
> Hope that helps!


yes this is helpful, guessing the ceremony being held at a different RO has to do with the area your partner lived in? also do you know what documents of mine she'll need to have our ceremony booked so that we have the evidence as mention?


----------



## southpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

southpaw said:


> yes this is helpful, guessing the ceremony being held at a different RO has to do with the area your partner lived in? also do you know what documents of mine she'll need to have our ceremony booked so that we have the evidence as mention?


sorry, wanted to also ask what would be evidence that we plan to live together


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

southpaw said:


> yes this is helpful, guessing the ceremony being held at a different RO has to do with the area your partner lived in? also do you know what documents of mine she'll need to have our ceremony booked so that we have the evidence as mention?


My immediate family lives around 200 miles away and so logistically it made better sense to have our ceremony there. So we booked our appointment at our nearest 'designated' RO where they examine your proof of identity and that you're free to marry or become civil partners, and we booked a separate appointment for the actual ceremony with the RO nearest to my family. We booked both before my partner had been granted her fiancée visa and was still in the US.

The only evidence you need for the initial 'designated' RO visit is proof that you ARE now living in the UK (you most both have been in the UK for I believe 7 days and nights prior to this first appointment (we were told 9 days by our RO which was apparently incorrect - hence my vagueness about this) and that you are who you say you are. They don't need proof that you are (or even will be) living together, but they need proof of the address at which you're currently residing. For this, they expected us both to provide different documents (ie I could not use the same document as my partner). 

My partner (also from US) provided:

Bank statements (registered at our UK address in her name)
Birth certificate
Passport with visa stamp
Final divorce certificate/judgement

I provided:

Utility bills
Birth certificate
Documents covering past last-name changes
Divorce certificate

And for the ceremony itself, even though we took along our documentation for the interview prior to the ceremony just in case, no documentation was required at all!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

For the sake of anyone reading this who is intending to tie the knot in *Scotland*, it should be noted that you can choose any register office, since they are *all *"designated".

teuchter


----------



## southpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

teuchter said:


> For the sake of anyone reading this who is intending to tie the knot in *Scotland*, it should be noted that you can choose any register office, since they are *all *"designated".
> 
> teuchter


ok, maybe i'm not making this clear, with me being in the US & preparing to send my visa application along with all the documents needed to the consulate office in New York, I obviously am not in the UK at this time but all the links i find say that we have to go to the registers office in person with the documents in hand...have been told that certain registers offices can somehow handle the notice without my being there since i need the visa in order to have permission to enter, but need proff that we plan on getting married when applying for the visa...thanks for your time


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

southpaw said:


> ok, maybe i'm not making this clear, with me being in the US & preparing to send my visa application along with all the documents needed to the consulate office in New York, I obviously am not in the UK at this time but all the links i find say that we have to go to the registers office in person with the documents in hand...have been told that certain registers offices can somehow handle the notice without my being there since i need the visa in order to have permission to enter, but need proff that we plan on getting married when applying for the visa...thanks for your time


I can only speak from my experience (with a register office in Scotland):

- we arranged the ceremony booking entirely from overseas, via telephone and email. Key documents were scanned as pdf files and sent to the registrar via email. 

- the registrar sent us (as requested) a pdf of the booking confirmation, to enclose with my partner's visa application. She also (as an added bonus) sent us a letter from her addressed to the UKBA, assuring them that the correct booking procedure had been followed and the ceremony date confirmed. The visa was duly issued.

- we only had to appear at the register office in person when we arrived in the country a few days prior to the ceremony, which is when we verified our identities (we showed my birth certificate; partner's passport containing visa and his birth certificate (original and certified translation))

teuchter


----------



## suziechew (May 1, 2012)

wonder if u can help me and my fiance .im british and hes american were in process of saving for him to come over ,we have researched lots of sites looking for info on what we need to apply for a visa , and have read lots of conflicting info. does anyone know what is needed exactely,ie money /saving needed,documents and forms of proof of relationship that is excepted .i bet this is a question often asked and sry to be asking again but any info would be most appreciated mainly on the finance /maintance side of things as im getting in a state over it all being totally new to this thx


----------



## southpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

teuchter said:


> I can only speak from my experience (with a register office in Scotland):
> 
> - we arranged the ceremony booking entirely from overseas, via telephone and email. Key documents were scanned as pdf files and sent to the registrar via email.
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch, this is what we were hoping to hear and waiting for a return call from the registers office just adds to the frustration as i'm sure you understand...at least this gives us a good idea & thanks again for your help...


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

southpaw said:


> Thanks a bunch, this is what we were hoping to hear and waiting for a return call from the registers office just adds to the frustration as i'm sure you understand...at least this gives us a good idea & thanks again for your help...


Hope it all goes well for you - good luck! 

teuchter


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

suziechew said:


> wonder if u can help me and my fiance .im british and hes american were in process of saving for him to come over ,we have researched lots of sites looking for info on what we need to apply for a visa , and have read lots of conflicting info. does anyone know what is needed exactely,ie money /saving needed,documents and forms of proof of relationship that is excepted .i bet this is a question often asked and sry to be asking again but any info would be most appreciated mainly on the finance /maintance side of things as im getting in a state over it all being totally new to this thx


The site you need to use for official information is:

UK Border Agency | Partners and families

Regarding financials, the more savings and the better salary you (the UKC) have the better. Currently both the UKC and the non-EU/EEA citizen's finances are considered, but there are proposed changes in the works, one of those changes being only the UKC's financial situation will be considered. 

Right now, the UKBA wants a couple to have at least £112 per week to maintain themselves without recourse to public funds. That figure may very well go up in June if the proposed changes are implemented.

There is a thread several pages back with the amount £27,500 in the title, there are several really good links to the proposals.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

southpaw said:


> ok, maybe i'm not making this clear, with me being in the US & preparing to send my visa application along with all the documents needed to the consulate office in New York, I obviously am not in the UK at this time but all the links i find say that we have to go to the registers office in person with the documents in hand...have been told that certain registers offices can somehow handle the notice without my being there since i need the visa in order to have permission to enter, but need proff that we plan on getting married when applying for the visa...thanks for your time


No, you're fine. *Before you marry*, you do indeed have to take your papers to an initial appointment at the Registry Office (you're right), but this is for after you have your visa. You don't need to worry about attending this now - just booking a date for when you know you'll have moved to the UK.

At this stage (for your visa application), all you need to do is *book the appointment in advance for the appointments *- not actually attend it (this is evidence enough for your visa to show you INTEND to marry). 

For example: in November 2011 whilst my partner was still in the US (when we were applying for her visa), we booked the Registry Office documents appointment for early March 2012, our Registry Office ceremony for end April 2012, and we booked and paid for the hotel for the reception venue (they had a good cancellation policy). With the receipts and a typed list of venues explaining the bookings added to the documentary evidence, my partner submitted her visa application. She arrived in the UK at end December well in advance of our first Registry Office appointment, had a wonderful ceremony and are now weeping our way through the documents for the FLR(M) visa!

I hope that makes more sense. Sorry it's a muddle but all you do at this stage is book the appointments in advance ready for when you're in the UK.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Too late to edit my last post, and for some reason the newer posts didn't show for me until now. Anyway, my apologies for repeating what everyone else said. Good luck with your application


----------



## southpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

2farapart said:


> Too late to edit my last post, and for some reason the newer posts didn't show for me until now. Anyway, my apologies for repeating what everyone else said. Good luck with your application


No worries, i'd much rather have too much info than not enough, it's a huge relief to know that all my partner needs to do is book an appt for after i'm there, she has enough to take care of with the other paperwork & 4 minor kids at home, one of many reasons i'm ready to be there & take oart of the load off her...


----------



## southpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

Okay, pretty sure in the home stretch & wanting to make sure we've covered all...cosponsor: letter of supports, bank statements, pay stubs & tenenact agreement...do these have to be originals or can they be copies??

Sponsor...the 3 items listed above a long with signed sponsor form and proof that she's a UK citizen ie, passport, drivers license, birth or adoption certificate...i know all of the sponsors paperwork has to be originals but think i read her proof of residency could be a copy of any of the items listed above...

Sorry to be a bother to you all just wanting to make sure we have all in order as should be submitting application within the next 2 weeks, even have date set for civil partnership...
thanks in advance for your replies


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

southpaw said:


> Okay, pretty sure in the home stretch & wanting to make sure we've covered all...cosponsor: letter of supports, bank statements, pay stubs & tenenact agreement...do these have to be originals or can they be copies??


They have to be originals. Enclose photocopies of them if you would like to have the originals returned to you. See: UK Border Agency | Documents required

teuchter


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

HI, Southpaw!

Am in a similar situation to you. Am applying for a fiancée visa this summer.

We are planning on getting the following items to go with the application:

1) Itineraries/Receipts for air travel (Ed and I have met up three times to date since Christmas and will meet a fourth time shortly before we file). We also spent my birthday weekend at a hotel in Vancouver back in January. The reservation was in Ed's name, so we will be including the booking confirmation for that as well.

2) Emails... I've got a stack of 57 double sided sheets of 8½"x11" paper that represent a selection of the email that Ed and I have exchanged with each other since the afternoon/evening of September 24th, 2011. 

3) A copy of the contract we have with the Marriott County Hall in London where we intend on holding our reception. If they're not convinced by the king's ransom that the hotel has demanded/we've forked over as a £££ deposit, then I don't know what will convince them that this marriage is a sure thing.

4) Photographs. There are a number of photos imbedded the email selection and we are looking to include about a half dozen more in both Canada and the UK.

5) A number of Ed's cell phone bills. He has a 50 hours flat rate calling to North America and we find that cell calls are a lot better than Skype, so we talk for an hour or so every day on our cell phones.

6) Greeting cards. I'm trying to convince Ed to bring a few of them over with him to add to our packet. He's hesitant to do this, seeing as they're brailled and the UKBA can't easily read them. I've told him that it would likely be in our favour to include them.... it would show that I'm willing to learn alternative ways to communicate with him (he's blind) and that someone intending a marriage of convenience wouldn't go to the effort of brailling out cards. My only fear in including them is not getting them back after the visa is approved.

7) Letters of intent. Both Ed and I will be writing letters of acknowledgement/support of the relationship. You can find hints on what to write in other threads in this board.


Anyway, not sure if this is enough/too much (each case is different) but it's what we're including in our packet.

I wish you the best of luck in your application, and congratulations on your upcoming marriage!

Kate
Vancouver, Canada


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Your list looks great. On top of that we also included supporting documentation for where we would be living (title deeds or mortgage statements - I sent both which was likely overkill!) and maybe a utility bill or two.

You're providing a lot of emails. Maybe flag some of them or highlight particular points that really prove the duration and nature of your relationship so that the UKBA can refer to them more easily. We only included 12 screenshots of Skype convo and call logs - a small selection that was just enough to show that our relationship was genuine and when it started.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

2farapart said:


> Your list looks great. On top of that we also included supporting documentation for where we would be living (title deeds or mortgage statements - I sent both which was likely overkill!) and maybe a utility bill or two.
> 
> You're providing a lot of emails. Maybe flag some of them or highlight particular points that really prove the duration and nature of your relationship so that the UKBA can refer to them more easily. We only included 12 screenshots of Skype convo and call logs - a small selection that was just enough to show that our relationship was genuine and when it started.


We did something of the same, although I did print out one per month of the emails to show an on-going relationship from 2008. Poor ECO had to glance through 24+ pages of that, lol! If I'd known I could send a screen shot of our exchange folder I would have, just to save paper+wear and tear on the ECO


----------



## southpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

okay, here i go again, guessing by screen shots you mean pics of the computer monitor of skype, fb, ect??? 
Bigger question...Part 4 of the fiance application... 4.11 spouse/civil partner, from what i get from the form it's asking about my previous divorce not the woman i'm marrying in the UK..the remaining section of part 4 asks details of my partner/spouse are they really asking details about my ex from 20 yrs ago?? that's how i read it..please help want to submit app this weekend & thanks in advance


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

southpaw said:


> okay, here i go again, guessing by screen shots you mean pics of the computer monitor of skype, fb, ect???
> Bigger question...Part 4 of the fiance application... 4.11 spouse/civil partner, from what i get from the form it's asking about my previous divorce not the woman i'm marrying in the UK..the remaining section of part 4 asks details of my partner/spouse are they really asking details about my ex from 20 yrs ago?? that's how i read it..please help want to submit app this weekend & thanks in advance


*Screen shots*-yes, pics of whatever is on the monitor of the screen. Pdf'd print-outs work too, and is what I would have used, that way I would have a hard drive copy if needed for further reference. 

A lot of us organise things like email, chat logs, etc into folders and when you open those folders you get a list view. A print-out of the list view is apparently sufficient. 

*Part4*-good questions, and after scanning the app and the guidance I'm still not sure. 

Sooooo, I looked on my copy from when I applied for the spouse visa-same form as you use for fiancee...and what I put in that section for those questions were for my current husband-not the ex.

So I would think you use your current fiancee's information. If I'm wrong someone will be along shortly to correct me


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi all! 

Do you really need to make screenshots of the monitor screen? I have made screenshots for our very long message history in Facebook showing only Facebook page, didn't use Print Screen button on a keybord, but used a programm called SnagIt and snagged (lol) only facebook itself. Is not it enough? 
Also, we use WhatsApp a lot, and never use phone texts, and there is no tool to make screenshots of it, they can only be saved as txt file. Shall I enclose it as well, highlighting the dates? 
For his employment confirmation, HR is going to write a letter, shall they just address it to UKBA Kazakhstan? Or should they simply put "To Visa section"? 
Anyone knows about the original of his employment contract, can we just enclose copy of it? He needs originals himself. Or can we ask embassy to return it along with other visa documents? 
And last question for now, do we need to enclose photocopy of all original documents we submit them? Including photos, cards, etc? 

Thanks so much to all!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Zama said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Do you really need to make screenshots of the monitor screen? I have made screenshots for our very long message history in Facebook showing only Facebook page, didn't use Print Screen button on a keybord, but used a programm called SnagIt and snagged (lol) only facebook itself. Is not it enough?
> Also, we use WhatsApp a lot, and never use phone texts, and there is no tool to make screenshots of it, they can only be saved as txt file. Shall I enclose it as well, highlighting the dates?
> ...


On the screen shot questions you pose that go faaaaar beyond my tech skills, well, hopefully one of the more tech-able members will be able to help.

*Employment confirmation:* yes, address it to UKBA Kazajhstan.

*Original of employment contract:* yes, need to send that, as well as a photocopy the UKBA will keep (see below). Put a note on the original to the effect that you really need it back. Maybe not needed because most of the offices return all the originals with the visa determination, but ya never know so it would be best to make sure the UKBA ECO understands you need the original back, please.

*Photocopies of all originals:* yes, all originals. LOL, I perhaps went a bit overboard and photocopied everything including the application twice-one set for the application packet, and one set for me to have a complete and in-order copy of the application packet I sent. Actually have found that personal set to have value, I've referred to it several times since sending the packet off, and since receiving the visa too.

Write the word 'Copy' across the top of the copies, and place the copies immediately behind the original.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> On the screen shot questions you pose that go faaaaar beyond my tech skills, well, hopefully one of the more tech-able members will be able to help.
> 
> *Employment confirmation:* yes, address it to UKBA Kazajhstan.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for valuable advise. I have to improve my skills on organasing things... 
And out of curiosity, what does ECO stand for? I know it somehow relates to UKBA office...


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Zama said:


> Thanks so much for valuable advise. I have to improve my skills on organasing things...
> And out of curiosity, what does ECO stand for? I know it somehow relates to UKBA office...


Whoops, sorry about that! An ECO is an Entry Clearance Officer. This is the official title of the person in the UKBA who will examine your application and supporting documents, and make the determination.


----------



## southpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks figured the screen shots was what was on the screen but wanted to verify..as far as the spouse part my current is my proposed civil partner/fiance not actual spouse so again wanting to be sure I enter the correct info whether ex or my fiance...thanks a bunch


----------

